# Where do you find spark plugs inexpensively?



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I’m looking for an online source, but right now it’s Walmart for champion and tractor supply for NGK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Amazon has alot. But personally I buy locally. Because I can get them right now when I need them and usually about the same price. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Anywhere? A spark plug isn't an expensive item to begin with.

????


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Pretty much what Savage420 said. Spark plugs aren't that big of an expense and I don't use so many of them that cost is a consideration unless the price is so out of line it annoys me enough to make me go somewhere else.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I usually order off the shelf parts from the chain auto part stores. When you go to their websites, a banner pops up, usually for 25% off.
I buy online an pick up in store using the percent off cupon. Pretty slick


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Ebay if you can wait. Otherwise, my local Napa has 'em cheap and readily available. :wink2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

man, you really wanna go cheap on a spark plug??????

China....


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

No, no China plugs, I ask because I repair on the side and buy them all the time. The cheaper I buy is better for bottom line for me and customer. Walmart is fine but they always run out of the popular plugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

The tough part is, you could be getting China spark plugs without even knowing it: 




In the past I've bought most of my spark plugs on Amazon, but having seen that video, may be more selective in the future.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I watch on Ebay and buy NGK in packs of 25.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I got stuck with counterfeit NGK plugs via Amazon earlier this year. In all my years, I've never had a spark plug failure until now.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

uberT said:


> Yeah, I got stuck with counterfeit NGK plugs via Amazon earlier this year. In all my years, I've never had a spark plug failure until now.




What was the failure in, a car or equipment? I ask because I may take the advice of counterfeit for a vehicle but may take the chance for a snowblower(if for some reason it came down to having to buy from amazon)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

88-tek said:


> Ebay if you can wait. Otherwise, my local Napa has 'em cheap and readily available. :wink2:


NAPA... My default parts store.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I can not even remember the last time I needed to buy a spark plug.

Even many of my machines from the 70's still have originals in them ….


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

oneacer said:


> I can not even remember the last time I needed to buy a spark plug.
> 
> Even many of my machines from the 70's still have originals in them ….



Same here.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

When you're flipping snowblowers, "A new spark plug" is usually part of the sales pitch, even if the old one worked well.

My indy parts store has most small engine NGKs for $3 and Advance Auto Parts has Champion plugs for $2.19-2.49 each.


----------



## infiniti30 (Jan 22, 2017)

Walmart has champions for less than $2.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

db130 said:


> When you're flipping snowblowers, "A new spark plug" is usually part of the sales pitch, even if the old one worked well.
> 
> My indy parts store has most small engine NGKs for $3 and Advance Auto Parts has Champion plugs for $2.19-2.49 each.


a big +1

ya a NGK Honda plug will set you back $2.29

that really breaks the bank?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL …. Anything under 20.00 has no phase on my pocket …..


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I hardly change plugs. Brass wire brush or wheel and a little compressed air and a re-gap.

If I do it's because rust or it's really old looking or maybe someone put one of these cheap e3 plugs in it. When I do buy them. I buy a case at a time. Flat heads I use Champion and everything else I use NGK. I usually buy bulk packs that hold I think 24 pcs. I only will buy from a small engine dealer. If you have someone you have a good relationship with they can give you a competitive price.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

e.fisher26 said:


> What was the failure in, a car or equipment?


The phony plugs were installed in my wife's car.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

e.fisher26 said:


> No, no China plugs, I ask because I repair on the side and buy them all the time. The cheaper I buy is better for bottom line for me and customer. Walmart is fine but they always run out of the popular plugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you are buying a large quantity at once you will get the best price at your local Walmart or auto parts store. Even cheaper than Jacks or any online store. And Fast!!! Make sure you cross ref MFG numbers to a Champion, Autolite or NGK. Sometimes that is tricky but you can usually do some googling and figure it out.


----------

